# Now This Is Radio Controlled Flying



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

borrowed from SSM this is what i call radio control flying !

Thought you folks might enjoy this---a rather _LARGE_ R/C B52 Bomber. 
It actually has 8 "real turbines" at about $1500 each!Took over 2 years to build. It has a wing span of about 22 feet. Takes multiple pilots, as there are so many things to control. 

Think they were nervous during the maiden flight? 

Unbelievable that someone would make this - all real turbines! $12,000 just for the engines ! 

http://www.mcgirt.net/RC/VIDEOS/Giant_B52/B52_flight2.wmv


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

and this is how it ended up, what a shame !
http://www.youtube.com./watch?v=dxp4qYC9ZtU


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Imagine being in your back yard and looking up only to see that thing screaming outta the sky right for you!

It made a very realistic crash...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061011/ap_on_re_us/manhattan_plane_crash

wow, this just happened yanks pitcher dies in plane crash into new york high rise building it crashed into the 31st floor


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Was it radio controlled?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

It's been a while since I've been in a small aircraft. This is what he was flying:

Cirrus Designs.

Interestingly the aircraft was equipped with an "ace in the hole" parachute for soft 'crashes'. Not much good in Manhattan.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

that scared the bejeebies out of people who saw it happen, it must have looked like another sept. 11 to them


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

X15-A2 said:


> It made a very realistic crash...


Yes it certainly did! Even took off like a loaded 1:1 version. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I wonder just how big does a remote controlled plane has to be before a pilot's license is required. That plane was big enought to show up on someone's radar I'm pretty sure.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i wonder what it's top speed was ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

model maker said:


> i wonder what it's top speed was ?


 Terminal velocity .


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

uneven deceleration.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> uneven deceleration.


Crash and Burn !!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Y3a said:


> uneven deceleration.


 i like your new avatar mark.


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

Brings back memeries of a real B-52 crash about 11, 12 years ago at Fairchild AFB in Washington. The plane was doing a low level flyby over the runway when the pilot of the plane but it in a sharp left turn, lost lift, stalled the engines, and the plane nosed dived into the ground. The pilot of the plane was known for taking unnesassery risks. Nobody in his squaderen didn,t want to fly with him. The crash was caught on video.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

i wonder what people in the distance or drivers on the highway/road thought if they saw it, it may have spurred a lot of 911 calls


----------



## Kevinator_9 (Sep 22, 2006)

One big rc plane! Wonder is you could get a big rc heli...


----------

